# 45 hours unti GO time!



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I am so pumped and ready to be sitting in the stand. Is anyone else counting the minutes?


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm fired up!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Work has absolutely been dragging by this week. I keep going back over all the trail cam pics and times. I think that just makes the time go even slower.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Been packing all week, can't wait till Saturday morning! What's weird is, I was so ready for it to be over last February


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Gonna be sweating lol but will be in the blind ! Sausage is low 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tannerjames6 (Jul 3, 2016)

y'all are lucky, I can't get out until next weekend. feels like a bad dream.. best of luck to all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm ready, although my season won't officially start until next Friday. My lease is too far of a drive just to hunt for one day.


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

I am definitely ready. 
Let's all post a pic of our setup in the stand Saturday morning !!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Me too I am headed out tomorrow. Got the bow dialed in at 60 yards ready to do the thing.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I cant hunt until Sunday but Man am I ready!


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Leaving tomorrow morning. Hunting in Ranger, Texas and it is supposed to be in the mid to upper 50's on Saturday morning! I will be taking my vertical bow and my crossbow. Been practicing with my PSE and the shoulder has held up pretty well, but have the crossbow just in case.
Best of luck to everyone heading out this weekend! Post up pictures next week.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Riley & Sons said:


> Leaving tomorrow morning. Hunting in Ranger, Texas and it is supposed to be in the mid to upper 50's on Saturday morning! I will be taking my vertical bow and my crossbow. Been practicing with my PSE and the shoulder has held up pretty well, but have the crossbow just in case.
> Best of luck to everyone heading out this weekend! Post up pictures next week.


 We're not too far from you. Hannibal, TX......................... and yes, the forecast for morning lows is nice.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Weather looks like it could be the most comfortable bow opener in quite a few years...at least in the morning. I'll be sitting in Polk County creek bottom overlooking a stand of White Oaks as the sun comes up on Saturday.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Vienna*

Me wife and GS ready...Were up at lease near Vienna, Wednesday alls well.Except when sun starts to warm ...LOVE BUGS are Horrible ++++...Feeders all filled and working blinds/stands in place for long time..Cameras showing decent Bucks/Does/Hogs/Turkey coming to feeders regular


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I will in Brazoria county. We have some good deer showing up and plenty of other stuff. Should be a good opening morning as far as the weather. I like the idea of posting what you're looking at from your stand opening morning.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I can't wait .. I worked off today and have 9 days to hunt ..good luck everyone ..


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

A buddy pulled his camera to find hog hunters running dogs last week. Blood under his feeder and one camera was stolen, I haven't been out to check my stuff. One of my stands is about 800 yards down the road from his. We are almost positive who is the culprit is. Even have him on camera 2 weeks ago. Did not get clear pics of the guys on the 3 fourwheelers and dogs, but we are certain the culprit is involved with that as well. HIs land butts up to the road and end of our lease. Now we have the lease manager and GW trouncing around out there today. Great way to start the bow season!!!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

That's a tough one there. We had something similar happen 2 years ago. Someone shot a hog at night from under the feeder. Then drove their truck up to the feeder to load it up. After loading the pig up they proceeded to sit on the tailgate and drink beer for 2 hours. Got all kinds of pictures on the camera but nothing we could use. 
I sure hope the deer come back for you and you get to see something.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

We slung arrows again this afternoon me and the fiancÃ© will be in blinds !









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Working this weekend but am headed out to hunt 7th-9th. Good luck and be safe folks, especially in those ladder stands and hang ons.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

We had a few deer show up but nothing to sling an arrow at. They didn't have a care in the world that I was there. So I took that chance to take my first ever selfie.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

You started the selfie flick lol ! Fixing to crawl in blind again but different stand this time had to pack a mini ice chest for some cold brew lol will post pics when I'm in !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I couldn't take it. This 3pt wouldn't stop tempting me. I had about 5 minutes of light left and he gave me a shot. If I knew when I would be able to get back in the woods I might have held off. Meat in the freezer. I love hearing that thwack.


----------

